# Height Wide Atmos



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello,
I've not been on the forum for a long time and sort of lost track of the newest tech. I've come across this new Atmos offering where speakers are being placed in the ceiling. My question to you all is does there exist a decode format that supports the Height, Wide, and Atmos at the same time or does the Atmos now supersede the Height and Wide channels ?

example:
L, C, R = 3 channels
Ft height L, R = 2 channels
Ft wide L, R = 2 channels
Side surround L, R = 2 channels
Back / Rear surround L, R = 2 channels
Atmos ceiling = 4 channels

I realize there are 15 total channels and I've only seen offerings in the 11.2 but I wanted to ask
Thanks


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, a visit to dolby web site has my answers.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

It uses the channels as if you were adding surround backs to a 5.1. The difference is if you were to add 2 Atmos height channels to a 5.1 setup, it would then be a 5.1.2 under the information in your AVR. 4 Atmos height channels = 5.1.4 and so on. 

Did you add 4 height channels in your ceiling?

My biggest issue with it, that quite honestly has annoyed me considerably, is the extreme lack of content available currently along with the content scheduled to be released this year. In 2014 + 2015 the total # of movies is well below 10 last I read. 

Feel like I got scammed on the purchase


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm sorry that you feel scammed my friend, however - that's part of the price people pay for being an early adopter (but it's also early adopters that get new tech up and hopping). Content will eventually come around - now with DTS-X entering the fray, I believe that Dolby will up it's content offerings. Currently, i think DTS-X has one scheduled movie. 

What I'm most curious about is Atmos and DTS-X up-mixing - seeing if it can pull off a convincing up-mix of regular lossless 5.1 and 7.1 content - that would be a plus for either camp indeed!


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

prerich said:


> I'm sorry that you feel scammed my friend, however - that's part of the price people pay for being an early adopter (but it's also early adopters that get new tech up and hopping). Content will eventually come around - now with DTS-X entering the fray, I believe that Dolby will up it's content offerings. Currently, i think DTS-X has one scheduled movie.
> 
> What I'm most curious about is Atmos and DTS-X up-mixing - seeing if it can pull off a convincing up-mix of regular lossless 5.1 and 7.1 content - that would be a plus for either camp indeed!


I cant wait for this New DTs hope its better.:T


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

kingnoob said:


> I cant wait for this New DTs hope its better.:T


Same here my friend. I hope that it delivers on its promise of being more "flexible" in its speaker placement. People still try to look at this as a "format war" but I look at it as just another added codec. The studios will decide which one they like mixing and remixing with the most.


----------



## paobender (Jul 4, 2015)

The studios will decide which one they like mixing and remixing with the most.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I wonder if dtx neural x will be a part of dts x with all avrs. I know Denon mentions it with their avr but no mention from Onkyo.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

